# My favorite look right now



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

///////


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 24, 2007)

thats wayyy hot!  you have PERFECT skin.  seriously!  you look like a doll!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 24, 2007)

Amazing as always!  You're definitely an inspiration.


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2007)

Teach me? Hahaha! I_ love_ how you highlight and do your cheeks...very glamorous. What did you highlight brow with? I love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 24, 2007)

You are so amazingly gorgeous! Love this look!


----------



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Teach me? Hahaha! I love how you highlight and do your cheeks...very glamorous. What did you highlight brow with? I love it!_

 
haha, thanks!! I used Phloof, my new fave highlight color


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 24, 2007)

gorgeous 
very pretty


----------



## faifai (Feb 24, 2007)

you are SUCH a living doll. i can't get over it! i really like this look too, the  colors complement each other perfectly.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 24, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 24, 2007)

You are soooo HOT girl!!!! I love this look on you so much


----------



## IL0VEMYB0Y (Feb 24, 2007)

I Like This Al0t


----------



## cherryice (Feb 24, 2007)

You are so gorgeous! I love that makeup look.  When I saw your picture, I immediately thought you looked like the very chic girl on the Tokidoki bags (and I mean that as a compliment!).  Yes, it's a drawing, but I'm always admiring her look on my bag!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 24, 2007)

That Is So Hot


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 24, 2007)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 24, 2007)

so hot !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really beautiful & perfect as usual !!! 

you're a real inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what do u think about the matte silk fdn ?


----------



## user79 (Feb 24, 2007)

This is beautiful, I'd love to see a tutorial for this one.


----------



## [danger] (Feb 24, 2007)

please please please do a tutorial


----------



## magi (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh wow, you are such a pretty thing... Wonderful... It´s perfect - Everything. I vote for a tut too :-D


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 24, 2007)

I love this look on you, you have such an amazing & beautiful face! Yes please, do a tutorial!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 24, 2007)

My vote goes in for a tut, too. Very pretty....


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

That's hot! I could never get away with that here...the people here are too damn conservative!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 24, 2007)

This is gorgeous! I'd love to see a tut for this one!


----------



## User67 (Feb 24, 2007)

This is soooo gorgeous! I always admire the way you do your cheeks in every FOTD, could please you explain exactly how you make them look so beautiful?


----------



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_This is soooo gorgeous! I always admire the way you do your cheeks in every FOTD, could please you explain exactly how you make them look so beautiful?_

 
Oh please! _your_ cheeks look sooo glowy and perfect! 
I just use 2 shades of bronzer to contour my cheekbones and the blush on top. and make sure to use a highlight so there's a litte contrast. i'll try to make a tut soon!


----------



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_so hot !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





really beautiful & perfect as usual !!! 

you're a real inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what do u think about the matte silk fdn ?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loooooove this foundation, it's the best I've tried. it feels so light and silky. and I like how it doesn't look too matte or powdery. It gives a little glow but never oily.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loooooove this foundation, it's the best I've tried. it feels so light and silky. and I like how it doesn't look too matte or powdery. It gives a little glow but never oily._

 
Great ! Thank you !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the Luminous Silk for the moment and I really like it too. 

Maybe I'm gonna take the matte silk for spring-summer


----------



## shopgood (Feb 25, 2007)

you're super pretty! and your skin.. wow


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 25, 2007)

_*Wow.  This is sensational!*_


----------



## TM26 (Feb 25, 2007)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 25, 2007)

so pretty!!! I like the color combos =D


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2007)

Good GOD you're amazing.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovely!! your face is flawless and make up is perfection as always.  I might have to try that georgio armani foundation...what color do you use? I kind of have similar skin color (when im tanned though) hehe


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2007)

shit, the 5th picture is perfection


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that look is amazing. I love it.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 27, 2007)

Stunning!!!


----------



## mistella (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_Lovely!! your face is flawless and make up is perfection as always. I might have to try that georgio armani foundation...what color do you use? I kind of have similar skin color (when im tanned though) hehe_

 
Thank you!! I use 6.5 and yes, try to get it if you can, it's the best!


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 28, 2007)

you look amazing! love the look on you!


----------



## zori (Feb 28, 2007)

This is amazing ... you look flawless!


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see a Tut! Gorgeous!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 1, 2007)

very prettty!! i love it on you!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 2, 2007)

I think you're makeup is my favorite on here!!


----------



## sweetpea (Mar 2, 2007)

Love this look...I'd love to see a tut!  What brushes did you use?


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 2, 2007)

yes yes yes please to tutorial your soo pretty and all of your looks are gorgeous!!


----------



## mistella (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetpea* 

 
_Love this look...I'd love to see a tut! What brushes did you use?_

 
thanks! I actually use a lot of brushes
Face: MAC 187
MAC 188 (contour/bronzer)
Paula Dorf angled blush brush
a big fluffy no-brand brush for highlighting

Eyes: NARS #12 (highlight under brows)
MAC 239
NARS #3
a medium size e/s brush for outer corner/crease
Sebastian lip brush for black color (you just need a pointed brush with small packed bristles)
MAC 266 (to line w/fluidline)


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 3, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2007)

so pretty.the mu is great


----------



## Ciara (Mar 10, 2007)

how did i miss this one....WOW!!!
this look is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 10, 2007)

Very sexy!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2007)

u r ssooooo pretty! seriously, u look like a doll!


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

Stunning! I wear a similar color combination color as well and it's my fave look when I get all glammed out. You have such a perfect doll face!!!


----------

